# Störe + Medikamente?



## Dodi (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo, Teichliebhaber!

Wir haben derzeit neben unseren Koi auch 4 __ Störe im Teich. Das ist insofern problematisch, da ab und zu eine Teichbehandlung für die Koi (die kriegen wir nur unter grossen Anstrengungen aus dem Teich)gemacht werden muss und die Störe Medikamente nicht vertragen sollen.
Also müssen die Störe 'raus.
Vielleicht weiß ja auch der "Jungteichbauer" mehr über Störe... - wie mir der Jürgen berichtete.
Na, bei unserer letzten Teichbehandlung gegen Gyrodactylus (__ Würmer) sind alle Störe im Teich verblieben und haben es gut überstanden. Die Fische sind - Gott sei Dank - auch ihre __ Parasiten los!
Also, wenn jemand Ahnung hat, was Störe vertragen und was nicht, wäre ich für Antworten dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## rainthanner (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi, 

*kein* Kaliumpermanganat und eigentlich auch *kein* Ovitelmin. 

Formalin und Malachit stecken sie in der Regel *gerade noch* weg. 


Ein Waxdick reagiert empfindlicher auf oben genannte Medikamente als z.B. der __ Sterlet. 



Generell halte ich es für keine glückliche Lösung, Koi gemeinsam mit Stören zu halten, aber das ist ein anderes und schon oft diskutiertes Thema. 
Nur kurz ein auf der Hand liegendes Beispiel: 
Du entnimmst die Störarten aus dem Teich, behandelst dann deinen Teich und setzt anschließend die __ Störe (unschuldige Zwischenwirte) wieder ein.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

